# What is Your Favorite Portable BBQ Grill ?



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm looking to buy my first decent portable grill this weekend and want to hear what y'all are using, and what you like or dislike about it. So far I'm hearing that the Coleman Road Trip Grill is a good choice. I would like to have the option of both open grilling and also having a griddle for cooking breakfast too. So what do you guys think? action


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I have the Coleman Road Trip. I love it. It allows the open flame and has a griddle


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A previous thread discussed the Weber Q portable grill also, might want to check this thread.

THIS LINK  goes to the Coleman Road Trip on America's Best BBQ site.

This will likely be a spring purchase for me or perhaps a Christmas gift???


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have a Weber Q, and so far, love it. I bought it on the reputation of Weber, and my satifaction with my Genisis grill at home. I routinely use a cast iron skillet on my home grill, so I see now problem why I couldn't use it, or my cast iron skillet on the Q. It does come with a cast iron cooking grill. I have heard good things about the Coleman and the Thermos also.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I use the table top type gas grill. I use a small (screw on) cylinder for portability. They are pretty inexpensive, and when they get really greasy or break...I can toss them without a thought. They generally last 4-5 seasons. Maybe more!

I like them because when we go to State/National Parks, we sometimes take day trips away from the trailer. We can use the grill at any picnic area, and break the "sandwich" thing.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Webber-Q here I had a Thermos Grill To Go similar to the Colman Road Trip and I prefer the Webber as it is much easier to clean. The Grill To Go had to be perfectly level or grease would run all over every where. (Jmho)

Jim


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We have the Coleman Road Trip Grill and absolutely love it! Favorites on it are the drip tray you can fill with water for easier cleaning, wheels, removable grill from stand and the interchangable grill/griddle/stovetop elements. Got this for my DH as a surprise gift and found it has been a great investment. Nicer than our home one! But then again, nothing's too good for our Outback!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm in the same boat with Pete about once a year I spend the $17 for a new gas grill and toss out my old one. But if you want the breakfast option then the Coleman one looks to be a decent choice. I like my cheap one since it fits in the pull out tray and I don't have to keep it in the camper.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I just replaced my Weber Smokey Joe with the newer model with a locking lid. Works great and the new locking lid is great. The old one was about 15 years old and had rusted out. Very good control of the heat.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bought the Coleman Road Trip Grill with extra grill (Love to BBQ Steak).

All I can say it is the best portable BBQ I have ever had.
















It is easy to setup and pack away
Propane hook allows for small tank as well as large tank (30lbs)
Easy clean up - Water tray also prevents flare ups
Large cooking surface
Can cook bacon and eggs on it as well. No grease in the TT
Lots of heats
Everything can be put in the dishwasher when you get home

Bought it at DIC's Solvay NY this summer when I was camping (I believe I paid $149 including the extra grill) Carrying case was an extra $20.

Thor - I would buy this grill again sunny


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have the Thermos Grill-2-go. Purchased at Camping World. It also uses the screw in propane canisters. It has a solid grill surface with one side flat as a griddle and the other half ribbed for grilling. Very easy to keep clean because notheing falls down into the area where the burners are located. I thought of getting a conversion kit to hook it up to the gas connection on the outside of my 28F, but decided it wasn't worth the cost or effort. The small canisters make it easily portable to move it around the camp suite to where I want it.

Glenn


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I am in the charcoal club. Used to have the cheapo throw away table top gas grill.
Now I have a Weber small charcoal that stores underneath the bed. And for longer trips and larger crowds I have my Char-griller Pro smoker grill that goes in the truck.
If I was going back to gas, I would go with the table top small tank type.

I also have a Coleman gas, one of those fold-up travel and go types with legs. But you are supposed to put water in the tray underneath the grids, it is a mess, a pain and heavy, so it sits pretty much new, in my garage.
I don't like this grille/stove.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

I also go with the portable table-top gas grill. Use it for several years and toss it out and get a new one from Home Depot for under $20. Added a propane "T" to the second propane tank and have an extension hose that connects to the grill.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Weber Q is great. Cooks better than any grill, portable or otherwise I've ever used. I don't think they make a griddle for it, but as already mentioned, you could probably use a cast iron griddle on top.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hurricane

Too bad you do not enjoy your coleman. Is it for Sale? My dad is looking for one for his boat.

Email please and let me know.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well folks, after looking at many, the Coleman fullsized Road Trip Grill got the nod. I have only taken it out once so far but am VERY pleased. I bought an extra grill plate and griddle plate so I can convert the whole area to either (all grill or all griddle). I BBQ'd chicken, hot dogs, steak, and then in the morning used the large griddle to cook eggs and bacon at the same time with ease. Looks like a keeper so far.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Calf. Jim

I am glad you enjoy your Q. I have had mine a season now and still think it is one of the best purchases I made this year other than the Outback of coarse. My dad ended up buying one too.









Thor


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Yep, good choice! We love ours too


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, it's time to decide. I've been eying the Coleman Road Trip Sport. This is the Jr. size of the Road Trip and seems to be more compact and lighter.

Has anyone used one of these smaller Colemans?

Coleman RoadTrip Sport Grill

My question is, does the full size unit giddle fit the smaller grill? From the picture, I'm guessing not.

Also, can someone clarify the use of water with this grill? Why, where, and if so, how much of a bother/mess?

Anyone?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I love the Coleman also. I use the wide aluminum foil, lining the bottom tray and neatly cut out the holes for the flame area. It makes it easier to clean. I also have a 25 ft gas hose to keep it away from the trailer.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

BBB,

I got a Sport grill for Christmas, but haven't had a chance to use it yet, so









First trip is next weekend, and we'll definitely be putting to use then. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

BBB,

We've had a Road Trip Grill for a couple years now. Love it's portability and versatility. The only negative so far is that the coating on the grill surface (Teflon?) is starting to wear off and sometimes the meat "sticks" to the exposed surface. Be sure and use only plastic utensils.

Good luck,

Greg


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, we went shopping for a grill today still not sure what to get. Call us shallow but we were finally convinced by the almighty $. Found the RoadTrip Grill (not the sport grill but the bigger one) with the wheeled case for $125. Last day of the sale and they had to special order it but we did get it. I believe retail is $215 for the same thing on the Coleman site. I plan on adding a spare grill and griddle to add to the versatility of the grill.

Iâ€™m pretty sure from all that has been said here and from what I could tell by looking at the grill that it will be a vast improvement over anything else we have had before. Now, for getting the Outback all setup with the right hardware to run it off the onboard tanks.

BBB

Boy, the rally is going to be one for firsts!


----------

